

Ask HN:  Which is better to start with: Xen VPS or Amazon EC2 - larryfreeman

I'm looking into hosting options right now and I'm starting to get sold on Xen VPS.<p>This raises the question: which is best to start with:  Xen VPS or Amazon EC2?<p>For Xen VPS, SliceHost and Linode seem to have the best reputation.  I've also heard recommendations for prgmr, vps link, and server axis.<p>At this point, I'm thinking that a Xen VPS solution is best for development and then possibly moving to Amazon EC2 when I'm ready to roll out for real.<p>Any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.  Thanks.
======
bhiggins
but... doesn't EC2 use Xen? :)

~~~
larryfreeman
Yes, EC2 uses Xen. I guess that my question might be better stated: Is it
better to use Amazon's Xen or someone elses?

